# Rawson 30 pilothouse



## TractorJohn (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm close to buying a Rawson 30 Pilothouse. Anyone care to sound off?
I would like to know just about anything worth you telling, but especially
information like fuel economy with a volvo md11c.
I also need to know your experiences stepping the mast and trailering this boat. How long is the mast?, what is the bridge clearance? Anyone know the overall height from keel to cabin top?
Any particular problems? I have read the boat has too much weather helm, is this a severe problem or just a minor comment.
How/where do you carry your hard dinghy (how big) 
Thanks to all.
TJ


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Does your name "Tractorjohn" mean you drive a Semi ? Because that's what you are talking about to trailer a 12,000 lb boat with a 9.5' beam. At least back in my trailering days almost all the states had an 8'6" limit for width without a "Wide Load" permit.


----------



## TractorJohn (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks Stan
Actually Tractor John is what the neighbor children call me because I gave them tractor rides once 20 years ago. They've all grown up, I've just got older.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

We don't much worry about fuel "economy" in sailboats and other displacement hull boats with diesels, John. Most use .5 to 1 GPH at cruising speeds of 5-6 knts. if you need fuel more than twice a year you are exceeding the average. Getting a boat that big on and off a trailer is not something you'll want to do very often, maybe once a year if you haul out for winter.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

TJ,

Google "Rawson pilothouse" and you'll find lots of info. regarding this vessel. Seemed to be a number of good reports and satisfied owners. Should also be able to find the more specific info. you're looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mast is 35' Bridge Clearance is around 40' with VHF antenna & tricolor. Overall height from keel to top of the PH will be around 10 feet. Some people have trailered their Rawon's however your total trailer weight will be around 18,000lbs. The mast is too heavy to be stepped without a crane or special gear. A tabernackle setup won't work well with the pilot house. Weather helm is not a problem. Newer Rawsons (all PH's) have an improved rudder design and a short bowsprit which negate some of the weatherhelm issues on older boats. Some of these boats were "custom" so make sure work was done to a resonable standard. All bulkheads will be glassed in. Check for rot on the edges and bottom. Make sure the concrete in the bilge is in good shape. It can be removed and replaced, but not without a lot of hard work. Dingy storage is a challenge. Consider davits, towing, or deflating a storing in the huge aft cockpit locker. A hard dink will have to be stored on the fordeck and will restrict visibility.


----------



## TractorJohn (Sep 9, 2008)

*Rawson 30*

thanks sailboy21 you gave me some needed info, Sounds like you have some experience with this boat. If so, whats the forward view from the two helms, are both satisfactory? 
everyone says this boat is a slow sailor and doesn't point high is that really a big deal all things considered. Any idea what the fuel use will be with a volvo md11c at cruising. You mention rot on the bottom and edges, I'm confused, can you explain in more detail what I should be aware of?
TJ


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

sailboy21 said:


> A tabernackle setup won't work well with the pilot house.


That depends on the pivot point of the tabernacle. My first pilothouse was a Nimble Arctic 25 Pilothouse Sloop and the very beefy 1/2" thick aluminum square captive tabernacle had the pivot pin about 2 feet off the deck so the mast could lay on or even above the pilothouse roof.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

christyleigh said:


> That depends on the pivot point of the tabernacle. My first pilothouse was a Nimble Arctic 25 Pilothouse Sloop and the very beefy 1/2" thick aluminum square captive tabernacle had the pivot pin about 2 feet off the deck so the mast could lay on or even above the pilothouse roof.


To my knowledge no tabernacle setup like this was factory. Anything is possible but... The standard spar on these boats is quite beefy. The Spartech spars on later boats is something like a 4 x 7 oval cross section with almost a 1/4" wall section. The wire is all 1/4" The mast is quite heavy and with furling gear for jib, and maybe main would be a real trick to step without the assistance of a crane. This is defiantly not a trailer sailor!



> thanks sailboy21 you gave me some needed info, Sounds like you have some experience with this boat. If so, whats the forward view from the two helms, are both satisfactory?
> everyone says this boat is a slow sailor and doesn't point high is that really a big deal all things considered. Any idea what the fuel use will be with a volvo md11c at cruising. You mention rot on the bottom and edges, I'm confused, can you explain in more detail what I should be aware of?
> TJ


Lots of good info here: rawsonownersnet : Rawson 30 Owners' Network

I don't have a pilot house, so I can't comment on the two helms. As far as fuel economy it should come in in the normal range for displacement boats this size. I would suspect .6 - .8 GPH at 6 knots but your experience may vary. Since the bulkheads are glassed in the plywood between glass layers may hold water if there was a persistent leak. This goes for any boat of similar construction. They point just about as well as any other bulky full keel cruiser. It is not a sport boat, but they have won offshore races and can do 120 mile days offshore in the trades. If you are thinking about this boat, one of your top priorities should be looking for a safe, well built, tough as rocks (literally) cruiser that will take you anywhere you want with dignity.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

sailboy21 said:


> To my knowledge no tabernacle setup like this was factory. Anything is possible but...


I assume you mean that the Rawson Factory never did a setup like this, because Nimble most certainly did - on every 24, 25, or 26 they built. As you say (and basically I did in my first reply) this is no trailer sailer. But .... to add to your "Anything is possible" I rafted up with a Nauticat 37 a couple years ago that had a massive tabernacle set up for low bridges. Just adding first hand information.... that's all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I looked at a Rawson 30 PH for sale in Tacoma, WA many years ago. Included in the price was a custom trailer, as the previous owner actually trailered the boat down to Baja and sailed the Sea of Cortez. Don't know what he used to pull the boat/trailer with, but I'm sure it wasn't a regular vehicle...

They make for great Pacific NW boats. Tough cruiser that can go anywhere up here. Maybe not real fast, but comfortable.


----------



## TractorJohn (Sep 9, 2008)

*I just looked at this boat in person*

Update:
Since I posted four days ago I have been able to inspect this boat in person. I'm not passing judgement, just what I found in case anyone else may benefit.
I would love to have this model. The decks are easy to move around on, flat. The view forward from cockpit is blocked by cabin unless you stand up or sit way to one side. I found this typical and acceptable.
The inside helm was hard to stay in seat and a head banger. The salon/helm area only had room for two or three people making entertaining with two couples not practical.
the v berth was not long enough for a six footer unless I layed diagonal leaving the mate in a corner.
I decided not to purchase based upon the short berth and tiny salon. I think other pilothouse Rawsons may have roomier salons. This boat had the room but it was used for very fancy cabinetry and storage, very salty. If I become single and a hermit I will buy this boat in a heartbeat.
Overall I reallly liked the boat, but I know in awhile I would be moving on.
Just me thoughts.
TJ


----------



## kafka (Sep 18, 2008)

tractorjohn: which rawson pilothouse where you looking to buy if you dont mind me asking? i cant post links apparently not enough posts but the boat listed at rawson30 dot com?

i live in portland, OR as well and have my eye on this model and would love to check it out in person. there is a super cheap rawson pilothouse right now on yachtworld but it is located in new york.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Sadly TJ most of the drawbacks you describe will apply to any boat in the 30' range, I boast of being 5'9" and my wife thinks if I'd worn a helmet while sailing I'd be alot smarter now.


----------



## RavenSailor (Mar 14, 2010)

*Rawson PH?*

Hi TractorJohn,
Just ran across a post by you from Sept 08 saying you were about to buy a Rawson PilotHouse. Did you?
If so, what's the name and where are you keeping it?
Happy with your decision?
I'm up here near Bellingham and we love our PH #18, which is called Raven. You'll see it along the Swinomish channel if we're not out sailing. Heading for Alaska in June...
Cheers,
...Tom W


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

RavenSailor said:


> Hi TractorJohn,
> Just ran across a post by you from Sept 08 saying you were about to buy a Rawson PilotHouse. Did you?
> If so, what's the name and where are you keeping it?
> Happy with your decision?
> ...


Hiya Raven,

There a 30' PH down here in the SF Bay area in Sacramento. I haven't gone up there to look, but I'm interested because I'll probably be singlehanding down to Mexico and then -I plan- to head to the S. Pacific. Any information you'd care to impart will be much appreciated. Like most, I can't afford to buy it twice and so am doing much homework on various boats..."buy it, fix it, leave". If you have time to offer your experience perhaps you will PM me here so as to keep the thread uncluttered?

Thanks,

OS


----------

